# Tap wrenches ...



## wquiles (Dec 21, 2013)

I recently upgraded to a "nice" tap wrench, but I wanted to first share the crappy ones I have been using so far:







I got two of these ones, one that broke right away, and a second one I have not used yet. These loosen up as you use them, and I hate them very much:
















This is the other style, which is a little better (but not much better, as it is difficult to apply good clamping force with the small thumb screws):











Then I have this smaller one (made in the USA), and the larger one (I lack a "middle size" of this "T" type). These do clamp a little better, and are of course good for cramped spaces:











And here is my new Starrett 91B - much, much stronger hold (fine threads on the plunger), and it is spring loaded, so it backs out on its own as you release pressure:






















Not cheap, but I "should" have gotten one of these Starrett ones a LONG time ago. Well, better late than never


----------



## 880arm (Dec 21, 2013)

That's a good looking wrench. The only ones I have ever used have been like the ones you're retiring.

It's hard to describe the feeling of satisfaction and confidence that comes from using a quality tool.


----------



## wannabe333 (Dec 21, 2013)

would like to see if you do have mini hand tapper as well ?


----------



## HotWire (Dec 21, 2013)

NICE WRENCH! Can I borrow it? (Just kidding!)....


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 22, 2013)

My smallest tap handle is the Starrett 174, holds up to 1/4" or 6mm tap. Certainly the best handle available for tiny taps. 

The rest are GT&D (Greenfield Tap & Die Company). Searching eBay under "Greenfield Tap Wrench" pulls up a number of listings & all these were eBay purchased. All three are old enough that they still show the color case hardening GT&D used prior to 1958.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 22, 2013)

The Starrett 91A, which is my new "small" one arrived today - yes, UPS just delivered today on Sunday!. Starrett 91B on top, and 91A on bottom:





















I have been making these Titanium DE handles for months now, so I finally broke down and got some good tap wrenches:


----------



## PEU (Dec 23, 2013)

Thanks guys... You just created a new need for a must have tool... 


Pablo


----------



## smokinbasser (Dec 23, 2013)

Look into Starret ratcheting heads they make the job a bit quicker especially if tapping near "obstructions" I had to do a lot of tapping bolt and screw holes on forklifts.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 24, 2013)

PEU said:


> Thanks guys... You just created a new need for a must have tool...


I always blame Barry


----------



## wannabe333 (Dec 24, 2013)

here is the mini hand tapper i had been looking:http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/843/bf.gif/


----------



## TexasLumens (Dec 24, 2013)

I have that 91-B... You'll learn to love that one really quick!! I cut so many threads on the lathe that I really dislike using Taps... but when you gotta... you gotta! I don't know why.. or how, but sing that 91-B just makes tapping less of a chore. I have a tapper unit as well but I'd rather us this 91-B. 

Congrats on the upgrade. Dan.


----------



## Atlascycle (Dec 25, 2013)

Starrett 91'a are awesome. I have the A, B, & C. Need to save my Pennies for the D.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 25, 2013)

In case you aren't familiar with the alphabet soup of Starrett:

91A is 6” (150mm) Length, 1/16-1/4” (1.6-6.4mm) Tap Size

91B is 9” (225mm) Length, 3/16-1/2” (4.7-12.7mm) Tap Size

91C is 12” (300mm) Length, 1/4-5/8” (4.7-16mm) Tap Size

91D is 16” (400mm) Length, 5/16-3/4” (8-19mm) Tap Size

For comparison:

91A is equal to the GT&D 01287

91B/91C are about equal to the GT&D 01299

91D is equal to the GT&D 01304

Quality of GT&D older production (pre-1958) is equal to Starrett but eBay prices are often 1/4, sometimes less. IIRC the three I have (shown in post #5) cost under $50 total.


----------



## brickbat (Dec 29, 2013)

Any evidence where that new 91 B was manufactured? I notice there's no Athol, MA mark visible in your pics...


----------



## N8N (Dec 29, 2013)

just popping in to say that QUALITY MATTERS... I actually had a cheap Chinese die stock break in my hand simply chasing some rusty threads on the Heep.

Jealous of your Starrett stuff; mine is mostly Ace (inherited from grandfather) or cheap Chinese (metric, bought when I was in HS, replaced with Hansen/Greenlee/whatever when something broke) I do have a Starrett mike that was my grandfather's and there's something nice about holding a quality tool in your hand...


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 29, 2013)

brickbat said:


> Any evidence where that new 91 B was manufactured? I notice there's no Athol, MA mark visible in your pics...



Starrett manufacturers in only two places ... the USA or the rest of the world.

From their last (2012) annual report:



> The Company’s principal plant is located in Athol, Massachusetts. In addition, the Company operates manufacturing plants in Ohio, North Carolina, Minnesota, California, Georgia, Brazil, Scotland and China.
> 
> Founded in 1880 by Laroy S. Starrett and incorporated in 1929, the Company is engaged in the business of manufacturing over 5,000 different products for industrial, professional and consumer markets. As a global manufacturer with major subsidiaries in Brazil (1956), Scotland (1958) and China (1997), the Company offers its broad array of products to the market through multiple channels of distribution throughout the world.
> 
> The Company is one of the largest producers of mechanics’ hand measuring tools and precision instruments. In the United States, there are three major foreign competitors and numerous small companies in the field. As a result, the industry is highly competitive. During fiscal 2012, there were no material changes in the Company’s competitive position. The Company’s products for the building trades, such as tape measures and levels, are under constant margin pressure due to a channel shift to large national home and hardware retailers. The Company is responding to such challenges by expanding its manufacturing operations in China. Certain large customers offer private labels (“own brand”) that compete with Starrett branded products. These products are often sourced directly from low cost countries.



Starrett tools made in the USA are marked Starrett, non-USA tools may be marked Starrett Exact or Starrett Exact Plus. As long as you buy only Starrett made prior to 1956 you're golden.

If all else fails the carton will indicate the COO:


----------



## brickbat (Dec 29, 2013)

All well and good, but that doesn't answer my question...

Reason I ask is I bought a 93 A and 93 B T-handle a few years back. New. I was not impressed - they just have a slightly rough quality about them that's unlike the old Starretts I have. So, I suspected they're imported - neither is marked as to country of origin...

I prefer my Craftsman 4065 to the 93 B - and it has the ratchet, which is sometimes handy.


----------



## wquiles (Dec 30, 2013)

brickbat said:


> All well and good, but that doesn't answer my question...
> 
> Reason I ask is I bought a 93 A and 93 B T-handle a few years back. New. I was not impressed - they just have a slightly rough quality about them that's unlike the old Starretts I have. So, I suspected they're imported - neither is marked as to country of origin...
> 
> I prefer my Craftsman 4065 to the 93 B - and it has the ratchet, which is sometimes handy.



I unfortunately don't have any older Starrett tap wrenches to compare these new ones with. That being said, the 91A is definitely little smoother than the 91B. The seller of the 91B said these were seconds:

*"Purchased directly from Starrett as "cosmetic" seconds.

The tool that you receive may have a minor scratch and/or a mark or 2.*


So that might explain why the 91A is a little smoother. Now, comparing the 91A and 91B to the other ones I had, the 91A and 91B are substantially better in every way possible (fit, finish, smoothness, etc.).


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 31, 2013)

> ... unfortunately don't have any older Starrett tap wrenches to compare these new ones with.


A little time & money on eBay will take care of that 







This Starrett 172A arrived yesterday, lightly covered in rust preventive oil, perfect in every aspect I could see or measure ... using a 5-digit Mitu mic showed each leaf was no more than half a tenth off the marked number. Fixed end of handle is riveted & there's a solid spacer that sets the inside width. Pivot end uses a machined/knurled/blued knob that threads into a machined nut that's captured on the back side. Certainly the nicest & best made thickness gage in the shop. About $30, roughly twice as much as anything else available. Worth every penny.

I'd rather buy & use old Starrett than anything else new. Couldn't find an old 172A with a decent .0015" leaf (they're easy to destroy) so had to buy a new one. New Starrett sometimes isn't as butter smooth as old but it's still superior to most everything else.


----------

